# My boy Ziggy



## mark85 (Jul 16, 2013)

So figured i'd finally get some shots of Ziggy today to show you guys & gals what a handsome fellow he is, pics below:


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Aww! He's so adorable! I love his markings and white flights!  I might be a bit biased when it comes to pieds *points at signature*


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Hello pretty boy! He is beautiful


----------



## Sugars Mum (Jul 26, 2013)

Lovely boy, great colour...


----------



## Boshia (Jul 3, 2011)

Pieds are so beautiful to me, and Ziggy is definitely no exception! He is so stunning! He looks like he has quite the character to him!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice handsome pied


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Handsome! :excited:


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Our Ziggy's are very much alike



Cute!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

he is beautiful I am a sucker for pieds


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Brothers from other mothers!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

He is cute


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

He's so cute! I love how each pied has 100% unique markings.


----------

